
Why Chinese language skills are valuable in the tech world - n3on_net
http://www.forbes.com/sites/valleyvoices/2015/12/14/why-chinese-is-easier-to-learn-than-spanish-or-french/
======
ecspike
The article's thesis was pretty weak IMHO. Eight paragraphs about why it is
useful to speak Chinese and only one that addresses the claim in the title
that it is easier.

The claim that Zuckerberg was fluent in 4 years is pretty tepid. With a
similar study regimen, a native English speaker would likely be fluent in
French or Spanish in half the time or less.

